# Cavity Routing



## garryjc (Sep 11, 2004)

I would like to rout a graded cavity for a carving board. It will be shallow at one end and get deeper as the cavity progresses along the carving board. The idea is to use the cavity to hold the meet while is it being carved.

What type of jig would I use to get a nice smooth floor in the cavity.

Thanks

Garry


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

garryjc said:


> I would like to rout a graded cavity for a carving board. It will be shallow at one end and get deeper as the cavity progresses along the carving board. The idea is to use the cavity to hold the meet while is it being carved.
> 
> What type of jig would I use to get a nice smooth floor in the cavity.
> 
> ...


If I am hearing you correctly you want to make a tappered cavity. 

Two wedges will give this effect, one inch on one end to 0", fasten the pair of wedges to a pattern and then to the carving board. Set the depth on the flat bottom cleaning router bit at a fixed depth with guide and cut the cavity to match the pattern. Another great tip for email.


----------

